# PerniciousDeed (Frostwolf) sucht Dich!



## silent2k5 (28. Mai 2015)

*Hast Du die Nase voll von random Raids, die ständig failen, oder dich nicht mitnhemen?
Hast du es satt, Zeit mit verklemmten Randoms im Ts zu verbringen und dein Spaß am Spiel leidet darunter?
Dann komm zu uns, denn:
wir, die Stamm von PerniciousDeed suchen DICH, zur Verstärkung unseres raid Kaders. Ein paar Worte zu uns:
wir sind eine eingeschworene Stamm, die seit MOP und teilw. auch seit CATA zusammen spielt und raidet. An trash Talk und Spaß wird es dir bei uns nie mangeln.*

*Aber dies ist nicht unser größter Vorteil. Natürlich raiden wir auch aktiv 2 mal die Woche Mo und Do von 20-23 Uhr.
Derzeit haben wir Brf Nhc 10/10 und Hc 8/10.
Wir suchen derzeit:
einen Tank, *

*Klasse egal mit 670er ilvl und nhc Erfahrung.
Außerdem suchen wir folgende DD´s: **Warlock, Enhancer/ Ele, Eule, und einen WW Monk *

*ebenfalls mit 670er ilvl und nhc Erfahrung, sowie ordentliches Movement solltest du mitbringen.
Andere Klassen und Specc´s können sich selbstverständlich auch gerne melden, da wird sich sicher ein Platz finden.
Solltest du DICH angesprochen fühlen, so zögere nicht und schreib mich Ingame über meinen B-Tag an, oder melde dich hier im Forum *

*B-Tag: Zeratul#22703*


----------

